# Kitten peed on me while she was asleep!



## Gkelly (Aug 26, 2009)

My 11 week old kitten was asleep on the couch last night and then decided to lie in my arms while I watch TV. When she moved off the couch into my arms my boyfriend notice a slight wet mark on the couch but we thought nothing of it. When it was time to wake her as we were going to bed i noticed my whole right arm was soaked in cat wee :O and her tail was soaked too...She is usually very good with her litter tray and we always keep it spotless for her! Oh and seems to cry alot (not in a distressed way) almost as if shes talkn to you when were in the house with her...

Any answers are greatly appreciated! x


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

At her age she should have control over her bladder when she's sleeping, although kittens play hard and sleep hard, so she may have just been so out of it that it just happened (like it does with a toddler). I wouldn't be too worried about it right now, but if it continues a vet visit is in order.


----------



## Takoto (Aug 28, 2009)

Seeing as how she is just a Kitten, I'd assume it's normal. I mean, babies have accidents like that, so I assume animal-babies can too.


----------

